# [Blocked Package] Problema con paquete block (close)

## will198

Hola a todos

Estoy intentando instalar el Banshee para manejar el ipod y el caso es que me da el siguiente conflicto entre dos paquetes:

[blocks B     ] net-dns/avahi ("net-dns/avahi" is blocking net-misc/mDNSResponder-212.1)

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'net-misc/mDNSResponder-212.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-misc/mDNSResponder required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-dns/avahi-0.6[mono] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/mono-zeroconf-0.9.0', 'merge')

No se ni para que sirvfe uno ni el otro, el caso es que no me he atrevido a desinstalar el mDNSResponder porque no se si me quedaré sin internet...

¿como lo ven?

un saludoLast edited by will198 on Mon Dec 21, 2009 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola, tranquilo, empaquete mDNSResponder es para la resolución de dns, para un apple, en cambio el avahi, que es para lo mismo, si hace falta para entornos gnome, simplemete es lo que utiliza el banshee para poder descargar las portadas y demás. Desinstala el paquete mDNSResponder y intenta instalarte el banshee, ya que este te lo pedirá. De todas formas si tienes un iPod, el amarok trata mejor la sincronización con este dispositivo, aunque entiendo que si no tienes kde no quieras tenerlo.

Si quieres quedarte tranquilo mira que paquetes te piden el mDNSResponder, aunque creo que es prescindible.

----------

## will198

Ok, ¿como miro los paquetes que piden el mDNSRespond?

----------

## Txema

Pues según esto

 *Quote:*   

> ('installed', '/', 'net-misc/mDNSResponder-212.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by
> 
> net-misc/mDNSResponder required by world

 

Ese paquete lo has instalado tú mismo a mano, de otra forma no estaría en el archivo world, simplemente bórralo con un emerge -C

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

 *will198 wrote:*   

>   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2', 'merge') pulled in by
> 
>     >=net-dns/avahi-0.6[mono] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/mono-zeroconf-0.9.0', 'merge')

 

¿Realmente necesitas la USE 'mono'?, ¿te has preguntado si usas para algo las librerías .NET?. Hay mucha polémica sobre este tema por quien alienta a no usarlas para no ser esclavos en el futuro de aplicaciones basadas en este código propietario y que luego Microsoft decida hacer algún cambio negativo, y por otro lado están los que buscan ser lo más compatibles posible con todo tipo de aplicaciones.

Por mi lado aún no he necesitado de estas para nada y prefiero dejar mi sistema lo más liviano posible.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos y muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Ya he quitado el mDNSResponder... y estoy instalando el Banshee...

Cuando termine os cuento si sigue funcionando la red o no  :Smile: 

Yo instalarlo por placer no lo instalé... pero como en ese Pc intale el Gentoo con un Live CD de 2008 que creo que estába en desuso... posiblemente me instalase cosas que no debería tener... ¿hay alguna forma de saber que paquetes me sobran?

Lo del mono no tengo ni idea para que sirve pero, pero lo pide el avahi por defecto... de hecho me lo hubiese evitado ya que no me lo instalaba porque no encontraba el .config.... la verdad es que cuando compilé el kernell hice un MrProper para que no ocupase mucho, borro la .config... menos mal que tengo todas las config numeradas .config14 .config15...

La verdad es que segúro que hay USEs que me puedo evitar pero como el dichoso Ipod tiene un gestor de archivos/musica tan "hostil" he forzado todas las USEs del banshee...

Un saludo a todos

PD: Ya ha terminado de instalarse en el Pc Fijo(ahora estoy con el Portatil) y parece que sigo pudiendo ver paginas web.... a ver que tal funciona el ipod

----------

## natxoblogg

Me olvidé de cometarte, cabeza la mia....

```
* dev-dotnet/ipod-sharp

     Available versions:  0.8.2 ~0.8.2-r1 {doc}

     Homepage:            http://banshee-project.org/Ipod-sharp

     Description:         ipod-sharp provides high-level feature support for Apple's iPod and binds libipoddevice.
```

Es recomendable que tengas este paquete instalado para la gestión del ipod.

----------

## Txema

Para eso está la USE ipod del banshee

 *Quote:*   

> ipod? (
> 
>         >=dev-dotnet/ipod-sharp-0.8.1
> 
>     )

 

Comprobad bien las USE antes de poneros a instalar cosas a mano  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## will198

Si ese ya lo tengo...

Por cierto, no me salen los iconos de fovaritos, no oidas... etc

me imagino que me faltará algun paquete de iconos del gnome...

¿alguna idea?

----------

## Coghan

ipod-sharp está claro que es una aplicación .NET y por eso se te instala como dependencia el motor libre 'mono'.

Con respecto a los iconos puedes probar a regenerar tus extensiones mime con el siguiente comando

```
update-mime-database ~/.local/share/mime/
```

----------

## will198

no tengo /.local/share/mime en /.local/share

solo tengo

drwxrwxrwx 4 alex users 4096 ago 19 13:35 Trash

drwxrwxrwx 2 alex users 4096 dic 17 15:05 applications

drwxrwxrwx 4 alex users 4096 ago 19 15:50 audacious

drwx------ 2 alex wheel 4096 ago 26 22:53 orage

drwxrwxrwx 2 alex users 4096 ago 19 00:01 totem

drwx------ 2 alex wheel 4096 sep 13 13:56 vlc

----------

